# Happy to help!



## pkb1

Hiya all
i take ringcraft training, show my dogs and judge, not saying i can help with everything show related but happy to help where i can, if i dont know, then i will try my utmost to find out!
i can see this forum becoming adictive so will probably be checking in at least twice daily [ unless at a show or judging somewhere] so answers shouldnt be too long!
check out my show troop here WEIAMBEA: Kennel Club Accredited Breeders

well apart from my new baby beagle Whisper.......better get on to that today!
Pauline


----------



## petforum

pkb1 said:


> Hiya all
> i take ringcraft training, show my dogs and judge, not saying i can help with everything show related but happy to help where i can, if i dont know, then i will try my utmost to find out!
> i can see this forum becoming adictive so will probably be checking in at least twice daily [ unless at a show or judging somewhere] so answers shouldnt be too long!
> check out my show troop here WEIAMBEA: Kennel Club Accredited Breeders
> 
> well apart from my new baby beagle Whisper.......better get on to that today!
> Pauline


Hi pauline,

Thanks for offering your advice to our other members. This is the reason we created this forum - for experienced people to pass on advice and knowledge to our other visitors and members. We want to make this forum a valuable resource for all pet lovers and pet owners.

Thanks

Mark
Forum Administrator


----------



## pkb1

no problem!....as i say " happy to help"
P.x


----------



## Vixen

Hey Pauline,

I'd like to show my dog and was thinking about starting the ring craft classes at the same time as the puppy ones. Would this be a good idea?


----------



## Guest

Nice of you to offer your help Pauline


----------



## pkb1

Hi Vixen..............sorry for the delay just recovering from a successful days showing yesterday...........in answer to your question, it depends on you and your breed of dog, some lap it up some get confused............the best thing would be to go to both but tell your trainer at the obedience classes that you awill be showing your dog, so that everytime you stop and they say sit YOU SAY STAND!....the last thing you want in the show ring if for your dog to sit everytime you finish your movements for the judge.............that is the main confusion point but it can be overcome
Pauline


----------



## Brimbeck

HI PKB1,
I am new to showing, we have two dogs one in puppy and one just out. The eldest one doesn't like showing his teeth.
I know we have to keep practising etc, but any advice for teeth showing?


----------



## pkb1

sorry for the delay but a busy weekend showing Sat and judging today........
i always start with tiny puppies [ or as soon as you bring them home] when they are laying by you calmly i just lift the sides of their muzzle saying "teeth" as i do it.....once they dont take any notice of me doing it i then move towards the front of the mouth and gently lift upper and lower lips to show the front "bite" if they let you without a fuss then give a treat
I alsodo it when they are in the bath,and any time they are on the table [ obviously only if a table breed!] or any time they are being groomed....try to get as many people, to just handle the pup around the mouth just gently lifting its lips, as you can, always get them to give a treat afterwards.....our postman is a dab hand at "doing teeth"..he even brings his own treats too!....lol....little and often being the key as with everything when training a new pup....never get cross, if it it doesnt happen, try a few mins later.
hope this helps?
Pauline


----------



## Brimbeck

Thanks
They are cockers so table dogs. I think we will have to enlist help from prople to take a look at their teeth. They will let me look but Dyllan shys away from the judge.

We only started showing when Dyllan was a year old, we never imagined we would show but after getting our second dog we started companion shows and have just compeated in 2 open shows this month. My daughter and I really enjoy it. 
I expect Dyllan was a bit too old to start but I'll try a little and often like you said, that certainly helped with stacking
Thanks again


----------



## pkb1

you weren't at Malvern for your shows were you?
Pauline


----------



## Brimbeck

No a bit too far for me to travel. We are over in Suffolk, so I'm looking at Suffolk, Norfolk, Bedfordshire, Cambridgeshire, Essex and Midland shows.


----------



## pkb1

just thought you might have been to the same shows as me this month.............are you going to LKA at the NEC next month?
Pauline


----------



## noubi

i did try ringvraft with Anoushka but she saw it all as one big party as soon as the judge came to her she would throw herself on her back with her legs in the airm, shame as her sister is qualified for crufts and Anoushka IMO is as good if not better, she also felt the need to jump on every dog that came passed in an effort to get some kind of game out of them so needless to say i gave up, think i may get a chihuahua next


----------



## Brimbeck

Not LKC ( I missed the closing date) but we are at Luton and Colchester.


----------



## pkb1

both those too far for me...........lol
you at Crufts then?


----------



## Brimbeck

I'm going to watch


----------



## pkb1

i guess you will be there on gundog day then?....i will be there that day showing my yankee puppy Jazz [ the dog thats my avatar].............i will also be doing Discover dogs that day with my beagles [ and on hound day!]
so if i'm not in the ring, odds are that i'll be on the DD stand....come and say hello at either place................you wont miss me at the yankee ring as i dont think there are any other puppies my colour being shown
P.x


----------



## Brimbeck

I will come and say hello then. 
I nearly bought a beagle last year instead of another cocker, perhaps I'll have one in the future - less hair to deal with


----------



## Guest

Apologies for a silly question: I ahve no dog but I am fascinated by gun dogs. Do the gun dogs have a separate show or is it included in Crafts? I
ve just love to go and see...


----------



## Guest

Apologies for a silly question: I have no dog but I am fascinated by gun dogs. Do the gun dogs have a separate show or is it included in Crafts? I'
ve just love to go and see...


----------



## pkb1

Hi
yes, Gundogs have a day all to themselves! its Fri 7th March [ i will be there showing Jazz [ the dog in my avatar].my advice to you would be to pre purchase your tickets on line, its cheaper and you wont have to que for hours to get in! Crufts bear in mind car parking is also expensive £8 per day........budget what you can afford to spend, drawout that anount of money, then leave your cards/cheque book at home!.....you can spend HUNDREDS really easily....oh and take a picnic lunch, food although not horendously expensive, means queing for ages to get, drinks, no problem lots of coffee /tea stalls, plus bars in almost all the halls [ of which there are 6] if you have never been to a BIG dog show before, this will blow your mind!.............there is another show this weekend at the NEC the next biggest to Crufts we will be there on Sat which is hound and gundog day
hope this info helps? any more questions just ask
Pauline


----------



## Guest

pkb1 said:


> Hi
> yes, Gundogs have a day all to themselves! its Fri 7th March [ i will be there showing Jazz [ the dog in my avatar].my advice to you would be to pre purchase your tickets on line, its cheaper and you wont have to que for hours to get in! Crufts bear in mind car parking is also expensive £8 per day........budget what you can afford to spend, drawout that anount of money, then leave your cards/cheque book at home!.....you can spend HUNDREDS really easily....oh and take a picnic lunch, food although not horendously expensive, means queing for ages to get, drinks, no problem lots of coffee /tea stalls, plus bars in almost all the halls [ of which there are 6] if you have never been to a BIG dog show before, this will blow your mind!.............there is another show this weekend at the NEC the next biggest to Crufts we will be there on Sat which is hound and gundog day
> hope this info helps? any more questions just ask
> Pauline


Thanks Pauline!!! I've just spend sometime on Crufts website....ohhh....


----------



## leoti

Pauline you got any tips for helping keep a border collies tail down , we are off to crufts in march and would like to give her a good chance


----------



## pkb1

Hiya...................quite a controversial subject this one!.............at one time you would hear lots of shouts of "TAIL" from the collie rings until some bright person alerted the exhibitors that all they were doing was drawing the judges eye to them trying to get their dog to drop an atherwise "gay" tail!
the tecnique is still used but using another word.[any will do but shouting "BANNANA"IN THE RING MAY CAUSE PROCEEDINDS TO STOP AND MEN IN WHITE COATS TAKING YOU AWAY!.....LOL
Some use a small tin with coins or pebbles in that they drop next to the dog when gaiting if the tail. goes up......ok for some dogs but scares the feathering off some and totally defeats the object as the dogs are always looking 'round for the next untimely noise...............others use a ling swishy stick [ like willow] or a long riding crop........this is used to touch the tip of the tail when its not in the correct position, now before you all get up in arms i'm not advocating "hitting" the tail or the dog just touching the tip is enough,but you do have to be consistant and do it on all your out of ring walks, it takes ages but it has worked with me and mini dachshunds before now....you can go for the double whammy and "touch" the tail AND use your selected "word" you may then just be able to use the "word" and the tail will drop............pretty safe words are "good"........"nice".......or even good old "shhhhhh".....have fun!
Pauline.......lets know how you do?


----------



## leoti

Yes i have heard about tapping the tail with a riding crop,but have never tried it but will give it a ago , cant walk her at the moment as she is in season and there are far to many dogs round here to risk taking her out


----------



## Sallysima

Hi Pauline

I have an Irish Setter who is 2 yrs old. I've been showing him for over a year now and he has finally caught on as to what I want him to do; although he still wants to turn his head when the judge is feeling down his body!

Anyway I have hurt my back and find "standing" Danny rather difficult at the moment but I still want him to be shown, do you know how I can find a dog handler who will show him for me; I tried to "Google" this to no sucess.

Sallysima


----------



## pkb1

Hiya................unfortunately its not like the USA where they advertise everywhere...............the best help usually comes from someone in your breed, can you stand him and just need someone to run him?......can you gethim to the shows?...............i find the really BEST people to ask are the winning junior handlers....they always need new dods to work with and are usually delighted to be asked and do really well as the winners always seem to have that special empathy with the dogs in their charge...............plus they are free!........the times i have used them though i have always had a box of chocs with me for after the class and on the odd occasion if the manage BOB or best puppy i give them a fiver!.....if you approach them at a show they could practice with Danny there and see what you think.........there may be someone at your ringcraft class that would be happy to do it for you....there are those options to explore before you go down the professional handler route which is REALLY expensive, especially if they have to pick upyour dog and deliver it back home............i dont know what they charge here but i had a dog live with the handler in the USA and each show she attended cost me the equivilent of £85, if she won i paid more!
i hope this help in your search
good luck and i hope your back is on the mend soon
regards
Pauline


----------



## tashi

pkb1 said:


> Hiya................unfortunately its not like the USA where they advertise everywhere...............the best help usually comes from someone in your breed, can you stand him and just need someone to run him?......can you gethim to the shows?...............i find the really BEST people to ask are the winning junior handlers....they always need new dods to work with and are usually delighted to be asked and do really well as the winners always seem to have that special empathy with the dogs in their charge...............plus they are free!........the times i have used them though i have always had a box of chocs with me for after the class and on the odd occasion if the manage BOB or best puppy i give them a fiver!.....if you approach them at a show they could practice with Danny there and see what you think.........there may be someone at your ringcraft class that would be happy to do it for you....there are those options to explore before you go down the professional handler route which is REALLY expensive, especially if they have to pick upyour dog and deliver it back home............i dont know what they charge here but i had a dog live with the handler in the USA and each show she attended cost me the equivilent of £85, if she won i paid more!
> i hope this help in your search
> good luck and i hope your back is on the mend soon
> regards
> Pauline


can back up all you say there, my daughters are both junior handlers and will always take on a young dog and help out and have done from a very young age there is nothing they will not handle now!! Just stand and watch the juniors some are more experienced than others and some are more approachable than others, will have a word with my girls and see if they have any friends in your area.

And yes when we were in the States handling last year the charges are unbelievable and we were 'helping' out one of the more reasonable professional handlers


----------



## dogsdinner

i agree about the juniors i have leart a lot by watching them and they also have very good manners, not always found in the adults i'm sorry to say.
Heres one for you - I have a puppy, the head, use of ear's and front end is fine on the stand (its a free standing breed) but the back legs are a bit under her body and she is a bit crouched. At ringcraft (which i dont go to any more) the treainer said to throw the bait to get her to stand back from me but i think this is where its come from as she looks ready to spring. Will she get over it or is there a way to get her to stand relaxed with her back legs natural? I keep stacking her at home with the word I use and shes still very young i might need to be more pateint?


----------



## tashi

dogsdinner said:


> i agree about the juniors i have leart a lot by watching them and they also have very good manners, not always found in the adults i'm sorry to say.
> Heres one for you - I have a puppy, the head, use of ear's and front end is fine on the stand (its a free standing breed) but the back legs are a bit under her body and she is a bit crouched. At ringcraft (which i dont go to any more) the treainer said to throw the bait to get her to stand back from me but i think this is where its come from as she looks ready to spring. Will she get over it or is there a way to get her to stand relaxed with her back legs natural? I keep stacking her at home with the word I use and shes still very young i might need to be more pateint?


I don't agree with the trainer as you said it just makes her crouch more by getting ready to spring Tich's german spitz used to do the same thing as her and she has actually taught him the word stretch and if he is not standing right now she just says stretch and he moves his back feet back it is awkward with free-standing dogs the way they teach them in the states is fab, until I actually saw it in use I thought it was un-natural - they have blocks with a magnetic base which they place at the correct distance on a magnetic board (for want of a better word) the dogs are then 'put' on the blocks and this how they teach the stance. The blocks of wood are only about 2" high but they make them think!!! they are called 'happy legs'
Happy Legs


----------



## fluffybunny2001

Just have to say pkb1,your dogs are beautiful,i have a yankee myself,not of show standard.And i worked with them for 9 years,lovely breed


----------



## dogsdinner

Thats amazing - looks like a wind up at first! 
Like i said I dont go to that training any more, when the same man wresled my 3 month old puppy to the floor because she was figetting about her teeth being seen I thoght that was enough, she looked scared and shes very bold normally.
The happy legs are a bit pricey so I,ll keep going on the stacking at home with the word, shes very bright and shes doing well so far at the opens so she'll catch on - i hope


----------



## tashi

dogsdinner said:


> Thats amazing - looks like a wind up at first!
> Like i said I dont go to that training any more, when the same man wresled my 3 month old puppy to the floor because she was figetting about her teeth being seen I thoght that was enough, she looked scared and shes very bold normally.
> The happy legs are a bit pricey so I,ll keep going on the stacking at home with the word, shes very bright and shes doing well so far at the opens so she'll catch on - i hope


we nearly brought a set back with us last year and really wished that we had they were relatively cheap to the ones on that site and that was the first ones I found the link for, if I go back again will deffo bring some back next time! Anyone know a good carpenter????????????????????


----------



## Sallysima

Thank you Pauline and Tashi. We only have one junior handler at our ringcraft class but I will take note at the next show I go to. Tashi if your girls do know of anyone in my area that would be fantastic


----------



## tashi

Sallysima said:


> Thank you Pauline and Tashi. We only have one junior handler at our ringcraft class but I will take note at the next show I go to. Tashi if your girls do know of anyone in my area that would be fantastic


If we lived nearer they would be first in line the eldest one who is known on here as babytashi used an irish setter for a lot of her junior handling days


----------



## Tom

pkb1 said:


> Hi
> yes, Gundogs have a day all to themselves! its Fri 7th March [ i will be there showing Jazz [ the dog in my avatar].


Yeah, it's today. 

I'll be looking out for you.


----------

